

Desperation forces Nokia to cut Lumia price in half - Toshio
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/07/16/desperation-forces-nokia-to-cut-lumia-price-in-half/

======
kevin_p
That's nothing, Apple UK are so desperate for people to use the iPhone 4S that
they're giving them away free _. Brits must really hate Apple products.

_ With a 2 year contract. So not free at all, in the same way that the Lumina
isn't $50

------
testdfsg
It's not cutting price in half. Non-subsidized price was 400 USD. Now it's 350
USD. Why would you ever mention subsidized price? It depends on carrier and
contract details.

~~~
Toshio
> "Non-subsidized price was 400 USD. Now it's 350 USD."

Citation needed.

AFAIK, the price-per-unit AT&T is paying to Nokia is a trade secret.

~~~
testdfsg
Look on ebay.

~~~
Toshio
That is circular logic at its finest. eBay didn't cut any price by $50.

~~~
testdfsg
If original price is cut by $50, then phones on eBay will become cheaper too.

------
numo16
Maybe they would have sold more if it were available on more than one carrier.
My service with Verizon is too good for me to switch carriers over a phone.

------
mariuolo
Only the advance payment is cut in half. I assume the remaining instalments
are the same.

------
shinchan
with its WP8 incompatibility announced, i doubt this would help much.. i guess
they are just trying to minimize the loss.

~~~
shahidhussain
I'd be pretty surprised if Nokia's marketing team haven't already some some
price sensitivity analysis (maybe based on past promotions or variations in
pricing across carriers or territories) to determine the expected change in
revenue from this line. I would _guess_ that you're right, and this level of
price change as presented to the end consumer isn't going to drive sales to
any meaningful degree. It's possible though that the promotional effect will
have a bigger impact (i.e. some percentage people who haven't heard of or
noticed the device before will purchase based on other factors).

Either this, OR some marketing director somewhere needs to be seen to be doing
something.

